# In Honor of Jodie: A Tribute to a Beloved Friend



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My deepest sympathies for losing her. Your daughter is a tender hearted young lady.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

These anniversaries are hard. Your Jodie sounds very much like so like my Hunter who had more compassion than most humans. And your daughter a true dog lover with a big heart. I know that Jodie will always live in the hearts of those who loved her.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute. I'm glad her last memories of Jodie were good ones. My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute! Our condolences on your loss.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

A beautiful tribute to a much loved dog. I hope your many happy memories of Jodie often bring smiles to your family.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please be sure and let your daughter know that Jodie is healthy and happy and waitng for the whole family to be together again. Godspeed pookiebutt.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Wonderful tribute ... spoken from your daughter's heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful tribute from your daughter. I am so sorry for your triple loss and hope that you find comfort know that everyone will be together again one day. Your Jodie sounds like an amazing dog. It is always hard but it will get easier.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is such a loving tribute and one that many of us can relate to. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great tribute. Thoughts are with you all this day.

Hooch


----------

